# American rodsmith h3 titanium



## mrich10 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, I'm curious if anyone knows where I can find the blank for this rod. My buddy has the ultra lite wader in 6'2 and I love it but they don't make them anymore. Can any one help me out if they even make that blank anymore.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

You wonâ€™t find that blank anywhere. They were made overseas exclusively for AR.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Measure the rod power and action angle using the Common Cents system, than come back on site with the info, someone might have measured a similar blank. Off my head have you looked towards the St Croix rods/blanks used for walleye fishing? Some a little under 6 ft. You can extend, a 6 ft. 3 in. model also. If it's real light like 2 to 10 lb. line 1/32 to 5/16 oz. lure weight, the United Composites UC66LXF. The layup is extremely durable on these rods, they use an aviation designed layup that is similar to the Shimano Core design, just used decades before Shimano did.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Get Bit Outdoors has a 6ft. 5in. light wading blank for under $40, I think they may be Castaway blanks, they have similar characteristics on paper.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Get Bit Outdoors has a 6ft. 5in. light wading blank for under $40, I think they may be Castaway blanks, they have similar characteristics on paper.


Shhh thatâ€™s a secret blank no one else can know about it. Lol itâ€™s actually a great blank and my favorite for wading with plastics. Unfortunately I was giving it a good stress test one day and found itâ€™s breaking point. Just be carful with bigger reds on that rod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Big Bay said:


> Shhh thatâ€™s a secret blank no one else can know about it. Lol itâ€™s actually a great blank and my favorite for wading with plastics. Unfortunately I was giving it a good stress test one day and found itâ€™s breaking point. Just be carful with bigger reds on that rod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™ll have those blanks at the show next week. Been building on them for a guide in Lake Charles.


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

Swampland said:


> Iâ€™ll have those blanks at the show next week. Been building on them for a guide in Lake Charles.


i have a6ft5in titanium plus American rod recil guides i will take 125,00dollars


----------

